# Ebling Back Blade



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Has anyone ever used a back blade and regretted it? Thinking instead of another truck maybe make one twice as efficient. What's a good all around pull plow??? 14'? I have never seen one around here for some reason,blind of why I'm asking.


Edit, maybe this should have gone somewhere else...


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought an Ebling 4 winters ago and have NEVER regretted it. Went with a 14'. For oir plowing, a 14' is perfect. I sold half my company to a friend of mine and he uses the our truck (07 F350 Crew Cab, 6.0psd) with a Boss V-XT up front. He had never used one, and had serious doubts about it being any better.... well, he's a believer now. In fact we have two trucks set up the same way. I no longer plow in a truck, because i run our tractor/blower set up.

Huge time saver....


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I got a 16' twin cylinder on the back of my truck. I'm able to run my spreader which is awesome. this is the second season with mine and its been great. I don't know if people realize this about the twin cylinder, but it kinda will float( not with crazy down pressure) and follow the road crown cause of the fluid slosh between the cylinders. I run mine on a 03 Chevy 2500 long bed ext cab dmax. I also have a 2 yard buyers in the back and have had ZERO frame problems.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Got my 14' this year, I don't ever want to be without it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I installed my 16' right after the first of the year. I'll never run a plow truck myself without one again. It more than replaces a truck, at least on my properties. I should have done it years ago.

My ONLY regret is not spending the extra money on the twin lift setup. But just buying a Boss VBX v box yesterday, I'm not sure if that huge spinner chute would fit even in a twin lift setup.

I can't think of a reason to run anything smaller than a 16' either.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I was thinking of selling my current plow and getting a new Wideout next year. Now I am leaning towards finishing the rehab on my 9' straight and getting the back blade. 16' just seems so damn big. 14' sounds better in my head but I guess there really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 16 on my 450. The time saving that I see is great. I was going to get a 14 but you can always make the 16 any where from 8.5 to 16 wide. All my drives are 2 cars wide at town homes. I have one that is 58 drives that I can do in 1.5 hours by pulling them out 6 to 8 at a time and then drag it all down to a dead end. I love the way it cleans And so do home owners. 
I also got the twin lift for the spreader but have not put the spreader in the truck for the past 2 years 

I would do another one in a heart beat


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

How do the scrape on somewhat uneven ground or off rain gutters at the end of driveways?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

No complaints from me on scraping. That's partly why i went with a 14' over a 16'. Large,wide open lots is where a 16' will shine. For me, the 14' was a better choice for transitioning from driveway to road.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

excav8ter;1971550 said:


> No complaints from me on scraping. That's partly why i went with a 14' over a 16'. Large,wide open lots is where a 16' will shine. For me, the 14' was a better choice for transitioning from driveway to road.


This is why I was leaning toward the 14'. But...is it really that much of a difference? The 16' has a lot more carrying capacity I would assume.

How do they do when you hit something (ie a man hole cover) with the DP? Does it shake the truck a part?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1971570 said:


> This is why I was leaning toward the 14'. But...is it really that much of a difference? The 16' has a lot more carrying capacity I would assume.
> 
> How do they do when you hit something (ie a man hole cover) with the DP? Does it shake the truck a part?


A 16' will certainly carry more, but you need the truck, weight and power to pull it. My 07 F350 pulls the 14' just fine most days. But anything over 4", on longer pulls (250') and i think a 16' will be overkill.

We have not had an issue with hitting manhole covers. But i have seen a few in town that are definitely tweaked a bit. Knowing the lots you plow is definitely a plus. We basically have been doing the same places for the last 8 years.... Except for the work i picked up with the tractor/blower.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1971570 said:


> This is why I was leaning toward the 14'. But...is it really that much of a difference? The 16' has a lot more carrying capacity I would assume.
> 
> How do they do when you hit something (ie a man hole cover) with the DP? Does it shake the truck a part?


Don't worry so much about small bumps or anomalies on the ground. The pull plow blade is angled like this: l. Whereas a front plow blade is like this: /. It makes slipping over cracks, manholes and other uneven areas much easier. They will follow the rain gutter dips and clean them out real nice. You will like a pull plow.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

WIPensFan;1971638 said:


> Don't worry so much about small bumps or anomalies on the ground. The pull plow blade is angled like this: l. Whereas a front plow blade is like this: /. It makes slipping over cracks, manholes and other uneven areas much easier. They will follow the rain gutter dips and clean them out real nice. You will like a pull plow.


Very true. ... but we have a manhole cover, in a driveway to a church that, is off level a bit. Flush on one side and sticks up .5" on the other. Going in the drive you WILL hit it with a front plow or the pull plow, while going out you can blow right over it with either plow. We all know it's 3' from the left edge, at the 3rd light pole.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

excav8ter;1971648 said:


> Very true. ... but we have a manhole cover, in a driveway to a church that, is off level a bit. Flush on one side and sticks up .5" on the other. Going in the drive you WILL hit it with a front plow or the pull plow, while going out you can blow right over it with either plow. We all know it's 3' from the left edge, at the 3rd light pole.


 funny how fast you remember those things.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

WIPensFan;1971651 said:


> funny how fast you remember those things.


I was warned by the previous plow contractor. ... good thing he and i are good friends. I have never hit it personally, but a few guys who have helped, and were warned ahead of time, have spilled some coffee over that manhole.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Any one have one of these close to Madison WI?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Thinking about buying a few and selling to people after they see how amazing mine is


----------



## Nick B (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought my first 16ft Ebling this year and no regrets. Its mounted on my 2013 GMC 2500 HD, pull it just fine. I had a Daniels on it before and I thought that was a time saver, but the Ebling saves even more time. Definitely worth the money. We also have 6 other trucks set up with Daniel's pull plows and will slowly switch them all to Eblings. The 16ft Ebling is good for our commercial lots and double and triple stall garages on the residentials side. If a guy had mostly small lots and single or double stall garages to do I would recommend the 14ft.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I forgot to add in my first post. Anyone local to NE OH that wants to see one in person, or even run one you're more than welcome to come any time and check mine out and run it on my lots.



NBI Lawn;1971235 said:


> I was thinking of selling my current plow and getting a new Wideout next year. Now I am leaning towards finishing the rehab on my 9' straight and getting the back blade. 16' just seems so damn big. 14' sounds better in my head but I guess there really isn't much of a difference.


In my humble opinion, I wouldn't spend the money to do that unless you get a LOT of snow. 60+ inches a year or more is what it would take for me.

The only thing I use my front blade for is stacking. A paid for straight blade does that just as well as a 6500 dollar v plow or Wideout. I wasn't planning on adding the Ebling this year, or I probably wouldn't have bought the v plow over the straight.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1972303 said:


> In my humble opinion, I wouldn't spend the money to do that unless you get a LOT of snow. 60+ inches a year or more is what it would take for me.
> 
> The only thing I use my front blade for is stacking. A paid for straight blade does that just as well as a 6500 dollar v plow or Wideout. I wasn't planning on adding the Ebling this year, or I probably wouldn't have bought the v plow over the straight.


You wouldn't recommend an Ebling? Or you wouldn't recommend a new wideout an an Ebling?


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a wideout and a 16' ebling and they each have there place. I love the wideout and Ebling. Even after the second season with the ebling my constantly findings quicker ways to plow lots. I do have lots that are long runs and those i use the wideout on if we have deep heavy snow. I wouldn't buy an ebling if I was only doing 20 driveways a season an no commercial lots due to cost.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1972308 said:


> You wouldn't recommend an Ebling? Or you wouldn't recommend a new wideout an an Ebling?


I wouldn't spend the money on the Wideout if I were putting an Ebling on that same truck as well unless you're in a very high snowfall area.

If you weren't running an Ebling, then I could see the Wideout being worthwhile and nice. Like a V plow with wings. Nice but not needed with the Ebling.


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

This is my second season with a 16' and no regrets here. I would not want to plow without one. 

If anyone in central Ohio would like to see one in person PM me.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I had the wideout since 09.. I needed to be more productive and I didn't want to hire a sub or buy a truck and all those expenses that go along with the additional truck.. Since I have both plows I can tell you that the wideout (from 7.6 unimout) saved ALMOST half the time on my route. There is a learning curve with the ebling and it's not for everybody. As I said before, I'm constantly finding different ways to plow a lot with the Ebling so take another 20-30#ish off of that. I don't know if you run a spreader as well but if you do buy the twin cylinder.

Jon green----there is 33" in between the four link of the twin cylinder.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

So what do these cost?


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a daniels 7.6 pull plow and would't want to be with it but in a 6inch or more snow it can be some what of a struggle to pull it. I don't see how u are pulling a 16ft footer with no trouble! That a lot of snow! I can see in a lot when you wouldn't be pulling a full 16ft but in a drive when you back up to the garage door how are you getting 16ft of snow moving!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm with mystclair. Does it really work well for technical drives? Also for any back blade how do you guys use them in a parking lot? Do you drag as close to your pile as possible then back up and use the front blade to stack?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

mtstclair;1972955 said:


> I have a daniels 7.6 pull plow and would't want to be with it but in a 6inch or more snow it can be some what of a struggle to pull it. I don't see how u are pulling a 16ft footer with no trouble! That a lot of snow! I can see in a lot when you wouldn't be pulling a full 16ft but in a drive when you back up to the garage door how are you getting 16ft of snow moving!


It's not really an issue to get moving. The issue is when you get so much snow that it's actually all the wayup to your front plow. My partner uses both plows simultaneously. In the beginning of the season, he just drives out on the grassy areas and starts to slowly raise the Ebling to spead the snow out. This works for awhile, then as it gets a bit more sketchy, he lifts the Ebling as he gets close to the end of the lot. When the entire lot is clear, a truck uses just the front plow to stack it. We usually run 2 trucks at the bigger lots. So one Ebling pulls, and one V blade stacks. It works quite well for us that way.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

90plow;1972963 said:


> I'm with mystclair. Does it really work well for technical drives? Also for any back blade how do you guys use them in a parking lot? Do you drag as close to your pile as possible then back up and use the front blade to stack?


For technical drives it works very well, because with the wings of the Ebling, you can open and close then as you go around corners and curves, with out the side of the truck dragging in the snowbank.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

I started plowing with ebling like EXCAV8tER, but now what I do is more of a circle plow or keep moving forward. I'll pull the snow where I want it and then close the wings and drop off in one area. Then do the same thing going back the other way. Obviously, it doesn't work on all lots but I've found that I save the most time this way. Another note, I don't put a hole lot of down pressure. I stop as soon as the truck moves I stop. I also don't use the back blade if the snow is really heavy.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

maxwellp;1972928 said:


> So what do these cost?


Mid 6,000's


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I need one of these.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

NBI Lawn;1973033 said:


> Mid 6,000's


My 14' was $6250.00 installed if i remember right.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

My 16' twin cylinder was 6500. Shipped to Chicago


----------



## mtstclair (Oct 19, 2005)

I know for tecinical drives it folds up to 8ft but we just had a 8 inch heavy wet snow and with my 8.2 pushing and 7.5 daniels pulling it was a struggle to get traction. I want one for sure  but here in Indiana I don't think we get enough snow to justify it but I think it would be money well spent.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Any videos of the Ebling in action?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

john r;1973380 said:


> Any videos of the Ebling in action?


Yup, there's a crapload of them.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1973400 said:


> Yup, there's a crapload of them.


What's a "Crap load"??????........Does that mean A lot???.....Peoples crap loads depend on intake......:whistling:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The 16' is 6850 installed by Ebling including tax, etc. Twin lift adds 1K. Don't know about the smaller ones, they have no fit in our operation. You can make a 16' 14' just by pulling the wings in a touch.

I had mine shipped, no tax and installed myself. I still wish it were the twin lift. Should have spent the coin up front.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1973400 said:


> Yup, there's a crapload of them.


Mark, any idea if ebling is going to be at the trade show.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;1973506 said:


> Mark, any idea if ebling is going to be at the trade show.


I don't know.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1973551 said:


> I don't know.


When and where is the trade show?


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Mark Oomkes;1973400 said:


> Yup, there's a crapload of them.


Found the load on you tube.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

On average how much time do you save per lot? 10, 20 25%?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

john r;1973621 said:


> On average how much time do you save per lot? 10, 20 25%?


Mine took a route bid for 6 hours and turned it into about 2.5.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

John_DeereGreen;1973644 said:


> Mine took a route bid for 6 hours and turned it into about 2.5.


What you bid doesn't really help him on time savings. I'm going to say 25-50% depending on operator, amount of snow and lot size. Once you plow with one it's really hard not to have one after. If you plow any gravel an Ebling is just awesome as your blade won't dig in even if the ground isn't frozen.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1973551 said:


> I don't know.


1 Question

What is the difference between SnoKontrol 16 rear plow and Your Ebling16

Reason I was asking is I found one a guy wanting to sale half what a Ebling cost Looks in good shape


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I do not see a website for SnoKontrol. Are they still in business?


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

bosman;1973727 said:


> I do not see a website for SnoKontrol. Are they still in business?


They were located about 30 miles north of me. I spoke to them prior to buying my Ebling. While they seemed nice, and knowledgeable, just seemed to be taking too long to get a blade to market.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

bosman;1973727 said:


> I do not see a website for SnoKontrol. Are they still in business?


There website changed I found it on here http://www.shortironfab.com/index.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

JD Dave;1973706 said:


> What you bid doesn't really help him on time savings. I'm going to say 25-50% depending on operator, amount of snow and lot size. Once you plow with one it's really hard not to have one after. If you plow any gravel an Ebling is just awesome as your blade won't dig in even if the ground isn't frozen.


Good point. The route with an 8'2" v plow with wings takes right at 5 hours on an average 2-4 inch snow. Now it's 2.5. That's 50% in my case, but these lots are laid out so that an Ebling is at it's most productive.

I would say if you figured a 25% boost in production times, pretty much no matter your accounts or the operator it shouldn't be too hard to accomplish that.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1973791 said:


> Good point. The route with an 8'2" v plow with wings takes right at 5 hours on an average 2-4 inch snow. Now it's 2.5. That's 50% in my case, but these lots are laid out so that an Ebling is at it's most productive.
> 
> I would say if you figured a 25% boost in production times, pretty much no matter your accounts or the operator it shouldn't be too hard to accomplish that.


Your whole route was 5hrs long running one truck?
in 2-4'' snow with 8.2 w/wings

No other trucks you a solo company


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1973817 said:


> Your whole route was 5hrs long running one truck?
> in 2-4'' snow with 8.2 w/wings
> 
> No other trucks you a solo company


The length of my route is a moot point other than to illustrate how long it took before, and how long it takes after. It just so happens to be my route is the one that has the truck with an Ebling on it.

Care to take a crack at how many acres said route is? I'll give you a clue. It's into double digits and the second number is higher than a 2.

No, I'm not a solo truck operation. And when we got 8 inches over a 4 hour period in January, my phone didn't ring once with customers that were asking where we were. In fact, it rang with 2 potential customers calling asking if we had any openings because their contractor is like you and books a 10+ hour route for a 2-4 inch storm. So they had no hope in hell of keeping up in a storm with double the snow in half the time. I don't believe in, and won't, over book equipment. 95% of my work is seasonal. I don't have to have unacceptably long routes to make enough money.

I'm sensing my post count is about to go backward if this discussion continues. So in order to prevent that, and to keep from further mucking up the OP's thread. Feel free to PM me if you have any more wise comments, questions or concerns.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1973834 said:


> The length of my route is a moot point other than to illustrate how long it took before, and how long it takes after. It just so happens to be my route is the one that has the truck with an Ebling on it.
> 
> Care to take a crack at how many acres said route is? I'll give you a clue. It's into double digits and the second number is higher than a 2.
> 
> ...


I think Antler was asking a question. Not doubting the size of your route. Nor was he intending to make it seem like your results with the Ebling were unreal, or made up.

Just my observation.

For the record, i have seen some of our locations drop by up to 50%. Most I would say dropped my 30-40%.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1973722 said:


> 1 Question
> 
> What is the difference between SnoKontrol 16 rear plow and Your Ebling16
> 
> Reason I was asking is I found one a guy wanting to sale half what a Ebling cost Looks in good shape


Never mind I talk to ShortIron and SnoKontrol models wasn't very strong.
Thats when he hada partner that controlled the design. Now he said no partner and he has full control of the design . and they are stronger.

I could get on the list now or wait till summer time Now I would be 51 on the list. So I'll wait till late summer if I go this route


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Antlerart06;1973847 said:


> Never mind I talk to ShortIron and SnoKontrol models wasn't very strong.
> Thats when he hada partner that controlled the design. Now he said no partner and he has full control of the design . and they are stronger.
> 
> I could get on the list now or wait till summer time Now I would be 51 on the list. So I'll wait till late summer if I go this route


I know it's a chunk of cash to layout, but i wouldn't wait too long... midsummer at the latest. Might be able to get a deal too.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1973834 said:


> The length of my route is a moot point other than to illustrate how long it took before, and how long it takes after. It just so happens to be my route is the one that has the truck with an Ebling on it.
> 
> Care to take a crack at how many acres said route is? I'll give you a clue. It's into double digits and the second number is higher than a 2.
> 
> ...


lol

I'm really thinking hard about putting an ebling(16fter) on my personal truck for next yr....just not sure if I want to take the vbox out or not.??...I know itd be easier to plow without it, but its nice knowing I can supplement(or cover in an emergency) the other salt trucks..?.?...



excav8ter;1973836 said:


> I think Antler was asking a question. Not doubting the size of your route. Nor was he intending to make it seem like your results with the Ebling were unreal, or made up.
> 
> Just my observation.


you obviously aren't familiar with our resident caveman and his behaviors.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1973834 said:


> The length of my route is a moot point other than to illustrate how long it took before, and how long it takes after. It just so happens to be my route is the one that has the truck with an Ebling on it.
> 
> Care to take a crack at how many acres said route is? I'll give you a clue. It's into double digits and the second number is higher than a 2.
> 
> ...


Wow Easy boy just asking a question
You answered it plus more info.
So here few more
So you not solo ok. So when you get done with your lots you go help others routes ? Or does everybody get done in 2.5 hrs?
Thinking If it drop the route that much did you add more to your route or still at 2.5 hrs in 2-4'' snow ?
If you didn't , is it worth getting out for 2.5 hrs of work?

Glad you didn't get any phone calls

Getting to think next season I may add one Maybe.
Since the biggest lot in my town will be open up for new bids this year 3 yr contract. Its nice smooth lot and almost flat
Might be time to buy one if I can win it .
A 16ft what ever brand would shine there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snocrete;1973862 said:


> lol
> 
> I'm really thinking hard about putting an ebling(16fter) on my personal truck for next yr....just not sure if I want to take the vbox out or not.??...I know itd be easier to plow without it, but its nice knowing I can supplement(or cover in an emergency) the other salt trucks..?.?... .


I still have a v box in mine. I haven't had the Ebling on the truck without it in to know what it's like. I'm sure it would be easier sometimes, but I'm so used to using my mirrors it's second nature to look to the sides in reverse. Until I make the switch to a dedicated salt truck with larger hydraulic salter, I'll run a v box in mine with the Ebling. Drop the blade to salt, take spinner off to run Ebling.

If I had it to do all over again, my cheap ass would have spent the extra to have the twin lift. I was willing to give the v box up at the time I ordered mine but after running it with the box, I'm not going to take it out. If you don't want to keep your v box, I'll make you a deal on my Ebling and get you new wiring and mounts. Seriously.



snocrete;1973862 said:


> you obviously aren't familiar with our resident caveman and his behaviors.


It's ok, I enlightened him already.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1973866 said:


> Wow Easy boy just asking a question
> You answered it plus more info.
> So here few more
> So you not solo ok. So when you get done with your lots you go help others routes ? Or does everybody get done in 2.5 hrs?
> ...


I've been dropping the blade when I'm finished and starting to spread salt. A weekend storm, I'll jump in and help on the other routes so my guys can go home sooner. The other routes are bid for 6 hours. They're averaging getting done from the shop to back to the shop around the 5 hour mark which is great for me. I pay 5 hours minimum when I call guys in.

I did add a 5 acre lot with that phone call during the big storm and it's on my route.

I bought mine as a live test to get my feet wet as I bid work for next season. I wanted to see how much production I could expect out of it before I started bidding.

Yes, it's absolutly worth going out for 2.5 hours of work. Bid for 6 hours, done in 2.5...seasonal accounts that's just money in the bank. Frees me up to salt after I'm done, and elimnated the investment of another truck as we expand next winter. I'll gladly spend 7K on a back blade to eliminate setting up an entire truck. I'd really like to get one for one of our other trucks this coming season but it's not in the budget.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1973867 said:


> I still have a v box in mine. I haven't had the Ebling on the truck without it in to know what it's like. I'm sure it would be easier sometimes, but I'm so used to using my mirrors it's second nature to look to the sides in reverse. Until I make the switch to a dedicated salt truck with larger hydraulic salter, I'll run a v box in mine with the Ebling. Drop the blade to salt, take spinner off to run Ebling.
> 
> If I had it to do all over again, my cheap ass would have spent the extra to have the twin lift. I was willing to give the v box up at the time I ordered mine but after running it with the box, I'm not going to take it out. If you don't want to keep your v box, I'll make you a deal on my Ebling and get you new wiring and mounts. Seriously.
> 
> It's ok, I enlightened him already.


No, I think getting the twin lift is what I should do as well.....at least then I have options.

We ran a dedicated salt truck a couple yrs ago, on top of the other salt rigs....then I put that vbox in my personal truck and turned the dedicated salt truck into a fuel truck/yard truck/etc....kind of on the fence about what Im gonna tweak for next yr to make things easier/more efficient.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

excav8ter;1973852 said:


> I know it's a chunk of cash to layout, but i wouldn't wait too long... midsummer at the latest. Might be able to get a deal too.


Its not the cash that's no problem there. Price one all ready $400.00 more then my MVP cost ship to me. I would have to mount it.
One big lot I have now it wouldnt clean it well it has to many ridges in it If run North and South the fast way piles are on both ends.
If I run east I cant pile on east side plus plowing east there is more died time backing up. Then I would have try move all the snow to the piles.
With my V plow you have to pick the right spot to start. 
Going east it scraps the best its like roll coaster.
Who ever design the lot should been shot .

But like I said there is a bid opening on a lot should work well on it.
So after that be the time to buy one. Think that was July 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1973880 said:


> I've been dropping the blade when I'm finished and starting to spread salt. A weekend storm, I'll jump in and help on the other routes so my guys can go home sooner. The other routes are bid for 6 hours. They're averaging getting done from the shop to back to the shop around the 5 hour mark which is great for me. I pay 5 hours minimum when I call guys in.
> 
> I did add a 5 acre lot with that phone call during the big storm and it's on my route.
> 
> ...


Thanks for Info 
Figure all time you saving would more $$ to spend. 
I know Seasonal you don't know till last day if you have a profit.

Understand the live test .

Have a good day


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1973862 said:


> you obviously aren't familiar with our resident caveman and his behaviors.


Well to some If you don't own a 16 rear plow yep you are a caveman. Guess what looks like you are a caveman to .

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ughhhhh......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not a cave man I'm a troll (not the kind from philly) because we live beneath the bridge. That's what they call us in the lower peninsula of Mich.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1973431 said:


> What's a "Crap load"??????........Does that mean A lot???.....Peoples crap loads depend on intake......:whistling:


A crapload is what you have in your pink spreader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Antlerart06;1973722 said:


> 1 Question
> 
> What is the difference between SnoKontrol 16 rear plow and Your Ebling16
> 
> Reason I was asking is I found one a guy wanting to sale half what a Ebling cost Looks in good shape


Because they can't keep the same name for more than a year.

SnowHog, SnoKontrol, now whatever it is.

Ebling has always been Ebling.

More to tweak and not work on a SnoKontrol.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Antlerart06;1973903 said:


> Well to some If you don't own a 16 rear plow yep you are a caveman.


I know im not going to get far here....but who said that?



Mark Oomkes;1973965 said:


> A crapload is what you have in your pink spreader.


no, its how much beer he drinks on a good day (or is it bad day??)



Mark Oomkes;1973966 said:


> Because they can't keep the same name for more than a year.
> 
> SnowHog, SnoKontrol, now whatever it is.
> 
> ...


you know your just asking for another headache


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1973966 said:


> Because they can't keep the same name for more than a year.
> 
> SnowHog, SnoKontrol, now whatever it is.
> 
> ...


Thanks on the Info

ShortIron


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

Does Ebling make one for a tractor? I thought that I had read about them some time ago but can't find anything now. The Ebling website doesn't have any information. I have a 75 hp New Holland. Thanks.


----------



## cdqat1432 (Dec 3, 2010)

What does "twin lift" mean? The Ebling website does not have any information.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;1973506 said:


> Mark, any idea if ebling is going to be at the trade show.


I did not see the ebling there. The only rear blade I saw was the "snowman" which is 7' or 8'...


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

cdqat1432;1974198 said:


> Does Ebling make one for a tractor? I thought that I had read about them some time ago but can't find anything now. The Ebling website doesn't have any information. I have a 75 hp New Holland. Thanks.


Yes they do.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antler...I looked at every back blade made before I bought mine. I've been looking at them since the fall of 2011. Don't waste your time or money on anything but an Ebling.



cdqat1432;1974218 said:


> What does "twin lift" mean? The Ebling website does not have any information.


A regular Ebling has 1 hydraulic cylinder for lifting in the center of the QD (the part that all 4 control arms are connected to and that the forks that slide into the hitch pockets are bolted to).

A twin lift has 2 lift cylinders, one on each side, outside the control arms. This lets you drop a v box spinner chute down between the control arms so you can salt without taking the Ebling off.

The only down side is the twin lift goes up and down slower than the single lift, and it's more money.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1974387 said:


> Antler...I looked at every back blade made before I bought mine. I've been looking at them since the fall of 2011. Don't waste your time or money on anything but an Ebling.
> 
> .


Thanks on info 
I don't know how Ebling can sale any plows. You seen there Web Site it sucks. Hard sale any out of state. Has nothing just a picture of the plow.
Looks like they do more then just build plows.

Just looking on here at pictures its hard to say, but some features I like on the ShortIron. Like I said looking at pictures .

Right now just looking and asking questions. Till Bid time!!

I might go one on a tractor 
I know ShortIron offers 3ft tall 16' or he said he can make 18'
Since I get more wet snow vs fluffy snow a Tractor will pull more on long runs vs a truck.

Thanks again


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1974387 said:


> The only down side is the twin lift goes up and down slower than the single lift, and it's more money.


Do you know if they using the same pump on one vs the twin ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Antlerart06;1974652 said:


> Thanks on info
> I don't know how Ebling can sale any plows. You seen there Web Site it sucks. Hard sale any out of state. Has nothing just a picture of the plow.
> Looks like they do more then just build plows.
> 
> ...


Their website sucks. I'm fairly certain they aren't concerned about selling them out of state. They sell enough locally that it's not a priority. There was only one other blade that I looked at that I would have even considered...B&B was a nice setup with the quick hitch, looks a lot like a Boss RT3 setup. But the Ebling is 3 times the blade quality.

Ebling's tractor models have a taller rear moldboard than the truck models. I want to say it's 30" instead of the 24" on the pickup ones. I'm fairly certain they go out to 17.5 or 18 feet on the tractor models, too.

I didn't get to see any of them new but after seeing pictures of each, there's no comparison. At least in my opinion.



Antlerart06;1974660 said:


> Do you know if they using the same pump on one vs the twin ?


I *think* it is the same pump. You'd have to call Wade and ask him to confirm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ughhh, pump same. Both plow.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1974805 said:


> Ughhh, pump same. Both plow.


I know on the ugh part. But my wife keeps telling me that I have a very narrow and closed mind. So I'm trying to broaden my mind and assist.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

John_DeereGreen;1974726 said:


> Their website sucks. I'm fairly certain they aren't concerned about selling them out of state. They sell enough locally that it's not a priority. They could still have a better web site
> 
> Ebling's tractor models have a taller rear moldboard than the truck models. I want to say it's 30" instead of the 24" on the pickup ones. I'm fairly certain they go out to 17.5 or 18 feet on the tractor models, too.
> 
> ...


I sent my info I haven't heard back.

Here guys runs Snowman plows. The company that builds them plows in my town.
It good design since it can trip if hits a crack they scrap well but limit to 9ft wide . They did make one for there big tractor looking at it had to be 14-16 wide. But it didn't fold up either but this year I haven't seen them running it.
Plus its hard for me to buy there product since they are my competitors.
But more other companies are going with them.
I just like to add something different and maybe better if I can.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

There was a death in the family recently, so they might be a little behind returning inquiries.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1974849 said:


> There was a death in the family recently, so they might be a little behind returning inquiries.


dosent matter...according to the photos, ****iron is built heavier


----------



## MichiganMark (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a green noob here....but I guess I can throw my .02 into this thread. 

Yeah, their website isn't the best. They're blacksmiths, not techies. Like someone mentioned, they're local and family owned/run....and they certainly aren't hurting for business. 

I highly recommend calling them. I worked with Wade...Jim was great too. Their customer service is outstanding, and their product speaks for itself. They will take the time to talk with you. I never felt like I was being "sold". I guess I'd say that they have an "old school" feel....and that's a good thing in my book. 

I ended up with a fixed wing Ebling backblade on my Tundra. They fabbed up a custom QD mount. Knocked it out of the park for me. Customer for life. My next plow will be purchased there too, along with a 16 footer when I can afford a 3/4 ton rig. 

To each their own.....just thought I'd share that their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1974991 said:


> dosent matter...according to the photos, ****iron is built heavier


So you thinking ShortIron is heavier I thought same thing Thanks for your info ,,l,

But I'll ask Wade soon as he is free to talk.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Antlerart06;1975098 said:


> So you thinking ShortIron is heavier I thought same thing Thanks for your info ,,l,
> 
> But I'll ask Wade soon as he is free to talk.


I think he said ****iron.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1975099 said:


> I think he said ****iron.


Figure he couldnt spell right lol


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Antlerart06;1975101 said:


> Figure he couldnt spell right lol


I took it he was making fun of them.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1975102 said:


> I took it he was making fun of them.


Yep that is what he does best


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Almost forgot, Wade and Jim were going to NTEA


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1975161 said:


> Almost forgot, Wade and Jim were going to NTEA


What is NTEA


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Antlerart06;1975115 said:


> Yep that is what he does best


No, I was just agreeing with you and your infinite wisdom.

And fyi, I bought the rosetta stone caveman addition....so we're gonna get along much better now. You like plow snow? I like plow snow. We like plow snow. We friends.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Antlerart06;1975186 said:


> What is NTEA


This question coming from a guy complaining that a company didn't have an ultimate website. Use your search bar you find the answers you seek.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

snocrete;1975196 said:


> No, I was just agreeing with you and your infinite wisdom.
> 
> And fyi, I bought the rosetta stone caveman addition....so we're gonna get along much better now. You like plow snow? I like plow snow. We like plow snow. We friends.


That funny:laughing:


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

LapeerLandscape;1975204 said:


> This question coming from a guy complaining that a company didn't have an ultimate website. Use your search bar you find the answers you seek.


Figure it out once seen my face book The Truck Show


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snocrete;1975196 said:


> No, I was just agreeing with you and your infinite wisdom.
> 
> And fyi, I bought the rosetta stone caveman addition....so we're gonna get along much better now. You like plow snow? I like plow snow. We like plow snow. We friends.


Nope I push snow I plow the bottoms

Boy what a joker you are Thanks Site needs a joker ,,l,


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

snocrete;1975196 said:


> And fyi, I bought the rosetta stone caveman addition....so we're gonna get along much better now. You like plow snow? I like plow snow. We like plow snow. We friends.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Can I borrow that when you're finished?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen;1975400 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Can I borrow that when you're finished?


Sorry, I have first dibs.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

snocrete;1975196 said:


> No, I was just agreeing with you and your infinite wisdom.
> 
> And fyi, I bought the rosetta stone caveman addition....so we're gonna get along much better now. You like plow snow? I like plow snow. We like plow snow. We friends.


LMAO...............:laughing:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

To Mr. MJD


I just want to state I have NOT been involved in this thread......:laughing:



Im working Real hard to keep my post count going forward to my goal of 100,000.....:salute:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1975450 said:


> To Mr. MJD
> 
> I just want to state I have NOT been involved in this thread......:laughing:
> 
> Im working Real hard to keep my post count going forward to my goal of 100,000.....:salute:


You are now.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1975484 said:


> You are now.....


No....Im NOT..................


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1975489 said:


> No....Im NOT..................


Your hero?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1975502 said:


> Your hero?


No...........That's the Leader of the Free World looking at you annoyed....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1975505 said:


> No...........That's the Leader of the Free World looking at you annoyed....:waving:


You've got a very loose definition of "leader".


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1975509 said:


> You've got a very loose definition of "leader".


I have a "Loose" definition of alot of things........:laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

John_DeereGreen;1975400 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Can I borrow that when you're finished?





Mark Oomkes;1975410 said:


> Sorry, I have first dibs.


You 2 will have to fight over it...btw, these things always look easier to learn on tv. Everything you've learned about complete sentences and punctuation goes right out the window.



Mark Oomkes;1975484 said:


> You are now.....


agreed...I think Defcon is one of those kids that always gets blamed, just because he's there.



Defcon 5;1975531 said:


> I have a "Loose" definition of alot of things........:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes;1975410 said:


> Sorry, I have first dibs.


Can you send it to me when you're finished??


snocrete;1975651 said:


> You 2 will have to fight over it...btw, these things always look easier to learn on tv. Everything you've learned about complete sentences and punctuation goes right out the window.


I like your signature...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

once again, a few have derailed and ruined the thread...closing it out for now


----------

